# Ramtillidie Cynostane log and journal



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

I have been chosen by Predator Nutrition to run a product log on Cynostane. I will update daily and answer any questions about the cycle. I will post pictures before i start the cycle and at the finish of the cycle.

Age - 40+

Height - 6 foot

Weight - 14st 8lb

Body Fat - 16% - 18%

*Previous Cycles*

Epi

M-Drol

Epivol

PP/Tren

*Lifts*

* PB's *

Incline Bench - 100kg x 3

Deadlift - 180kg x 3

Shoulder Press - 72kg x 3

*Current Lifts *

Incline Bench - 95kg x 3

Deadlifts - 160kg x 3

Shoulder press - 60kg x 3

*On cycle supplements *

Fish oils

Multi vit

Now - Prostate support

B-6

Nutrisport 90+ protein

Waxy Maize Starch

Glutamine

Letro for gyno

*PCT *

Creatine

Cissus Drol

11 - Test

Clomid

Click below to see my Epivol review with pictures

http://www.muscletalk.c...3199&mpage=1#3313650

This is the product i will be testing -* click to see details *

*
*



*Training*

Mon - chest - heavy/triceps light high reps

Tue - back/biceps

Wed - off

Thu - legs/Shoulders

Fri - triceps - heavy/chest light high reps

Sat - off

Sun - off

Will do steady cardio on Ex bike on none training days.

*My goal for this cycle *

*
*

Will be very happy to reach 15st at my current bodyfat, even better to reach 15st with a lower bodyfat

Currently 14st 7lb at an estimated body fat of 16%/18%

Hoping to get my Cynostane tomorrow and will start straight away, have already started taking milk thistle and taurine for cramps . Will post pics tomorrow with some measurements to compare against when cycle has finished.

*Day 1 of my Cynostane log * Fri 6th Nov

Ok, just recieved my Cynostane, so poped my first tab about 5 minutes ago (9.40). Will post some pics up later, current weight and todays workout. So let the transformation begin, lets burn some bodyfat and hopfully add some lean gains.

Decided to do my 1st otc pct

I-Force Reversitol

Fast Action 11-test for cortisol blocker

Cee

Cissus Drol - not sure if this will be needed

*Please let me know if i have covered all areas, many thanks Ram *

*
*

Dose - 3 caps everyday 7am, 2pm, 9pm

Duration - 30 days

*triceps *

*
*pushdowns - 35kg x 20,40kg x15, 45kg x10, 45kg x10

cable kickbacks - 10kg x 20, 12kg x18, 15kg x13, 15kg x 12

seated cable extensions - 25kg x 15, 30kg x 15, 35kg x 12,40kg x 9

*chest light *

*
*incline db press - 25kg x 10, 25kg x 12, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 10

incline cable flys 4 sets x 15

incline wide grip bb press - 50kg x 10, 50kg x 12, 60kg x7, 60kg x 8

Really excited about this cycle, more so than any other cycle, i was waiting for the postman at the bottom of the drive this morning, how sad is that.

*Weight* this morning, on wakeup, was *14st 7lb*, so hoping to reach 15st at finish of cycle.

*Day 2** Sat 7th Nov *

Pictures below, taken this morning, as you can see plenty of bodyfat, so Cynostane should be perfect for me, as i have 23 days till my holidays. So if i can reach 15st, (+ 7lb) with a drop in bodyfat, i will be well happy.

Had no problems taking tablets, no upset stomach or headaches, i know it's early but feeling great. No training today, so burnt 1000 cals on Ex bike while watching TV.

*Measurements* - taken today

Arms - 16.5" 17" flexed

Waist - 34"

Neck - 16"

Calf - 17"

Thigh - 25"

Chest - 44.5" Across nipples



















*Day 4 ** Mon 9th Nov *

*
*

*
*chest/triceps - Green highlights = Lifts compared to last Mondays workout.

*Chest *

*
*incline cable flys - 3 sets x 30 warmup

wide grip incline bb press - 60kg x 10, 70kg x 9 ( + 2 reps) 80kg x 7 (+ 1 rep), 90kg x 5 (+ 1 rep), 70kg x 6

Incline db flys - 12kg x 15, 15kg x12, 18kg x 10 (+ 1 rep)

*Triceps* 

*
*rope cable kickbacks - 8kg x 20, 9kg x 20, 10kg x 20, 10kg x 20

rope cable extensions -10kg x20, 12kg x 20, 14kg x 20, 16kg x 20

rope cable pushdowns - 10kg x 20, 12kg x 18, 14kg x 18, 14kg x 15

Trained hard today, def a slight increase in strength, only 1 or 2 reps, but a good positive feeling after only 4 days. No negative sides to note, maybe an increase in libido as felt rampant last night and again this morning, which i am not complaining about, nor did the mrs. Back/Biceps tomorrow which i always enjoy training.

*Todays Diet* 

7.30 am - 50g nutrisport 90+ protein drink + 50g ground oats + tablespoon peanut butter

10.00 am - Bowl porridge in water/milk with syrup and a tablespoon off peanut butter, 1 pear

12.30 pm - scrambled egg on 3 rounds wholemeal bread + 1 bannana + 1 pear

1.30pm - train

2.30 pm - 50g waxy maize starch + 5g glutamine + 5g taurine + 3g creatine + 5 jelly babies

2.45pm - 50g nutrisport 90+ protein drink + 1 tablespoon peanut butter

3.00 pm - bowl sugery cereal + bannana

6.00 pm - Lamb dinner with green veg

9.30 pm - 50g nutrisport 90+ protein drink + 25g ground oats + 1 tablespoon peanut butter

*Day 5 ** Tue 10th Nov*

On wakeup today, first thing i noticed/felt was the feeling of being a lot harder/tighter, especially around chest area, weight is up by a good 1lb, but deff no increase in bodyfat, if anything, there is a slight decrease. Very happy with the way things are going, as i am eating plenty.

Starting weight - 14st - 7lb

Current weight - 14st - 8lb


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Yesterdays workout*

Back

Lat pulldown to front - 40kg x 20, 45kg x 20, 50kg x 17, 55kg x 12

Deadlifts - 130kg x 3, 140kg x 3, 150kg x 3, 155 x 3

Bentover rows - 40kg x 10, 50kg x 10, 55kg x 10, 60kg x 8

Biceps

Incline Db curls - 15kg x 12, 15kg x 12, 18kg x 10, 20kg x 8

Bb curls - 35kg x 15, 40kg x 12, 45kg x 10 (+ 2 reps), 50kg x 7 (+ 1 rep)

Reverse grip bb curls - 20kg x 12, 20kg x 12, 20kg x 15, 20kg x 15

An ok workout today, but focus down a little on yesterday, I like to train between 1pm and 3pm, if i don't, for some reason, my workout never seems to be as good. A couple of improvements on last weeks workout, but nothing to shout about.


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Day 6[/b**] * -------- Wed 11th Nov

*Cynostane - 3 caps ----- 7am, 2pm, 10pm *

Usually wed is a day off, but felt like a workout, so decided to do some shoulders. All lifts were about the same as last weeks shoulder workout. Again no headaches stomach upset, anger, lethargy, maybe skin a little greasy, feeling slightly warmer, same feeling as when taking Tren, all in all feeling very good.

*Todays workout *

Red highlights means improvement on last shoulder workout



*
Shoulders *

side lat raises -10kg x 10, 12kg x 10, 14kg x 10, 16 x 10, 16kg x 8

Front bb press - 40kg x 10, 45kg x 11 (+ 1 rep) 50kg x 8, 50kg x 7, 40kg x 10, 40kg x 8

Todays diet

7am - 50g Nutrisport 90+ protein, 25g ground oats, tablespoon peanut butter

10am - Bowl porridge in water/milk, syrup, bannana, tablespoon peanut butter

12am - wholemeal pasta bake, chicken

1pm - Train

2pm - 50g Waxy maize starch, 5g glutamine, 5g taurine, 5 large jelly babies

2.15pm - 50g Nutrisport 90+ protein, tablespoon peanut butter

2.45pm - Bowl blueberry wheats

6pm - Chips, 3 poached eggs, baked beens, 2 wholemeal bread/butter

9.30pm - 50g nutrisport 90+ prtein, 25g ground oats, tablespoon peanut butter

Snacks - Raw carrots, turnip, brazil nuts


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Following with interest mate


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Day 7* -------- Thur 12th Nov

Cheers Mike, day 7 today and no sides, feeling a lot harder around chest area, slight increase in strength, but nothing to shout about.


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Out of interest, what's been you favourite cycle so far mate?


----------



## Rugby-mute (Jul 1, 2009)

how does in compare to epi and epivol so far mate? looking at one these two or cynostane for a cycle after xmas.


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Miike*- Up to now deff Epivol, felt great throughout cycle also my results were awesome, i was on a cut, if you google ramtillidie Epivol review, you will see what great results i acheived, also has before/after pics.

Rugby-mute ---- Bit early yet to compare, but early signs i would say, along the lines of Epivol, feeling good, hardening up, leaning out, weight constant (i'm up 2lb in 7 days)

Strength up a couple reps on some exercises, but on Epivol it weny up about 10kg, which considering i was on a cut, was very good.


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

* Day 7 *------- Thur 12th Nov

*Todays workout - Legs*

Seated front raises - 20kg x 20, 30kg x 20, 40kg x 15, 45kg x 12, 45kg x 10

Squats - 60kg x 8, 60kg x 10, 70kg x 8, 70kg x 7

Leg raises (hams) - 20kg x 10, 25kg x 10, 30kg x 10, 30kg x 10

Calf raises (stairs) - 30,40,50,50,50

To be honest i'm happy with my legs, but i still like to give them a workout. I would liken the feeling on this cycle, as being very similar to an Epivol cycle, feel good factor, hardening effect, no probs doing cardio, good energy. One week in, up 2lb on wake up this morning, things going very well.

*Diet *

7am - 50g Nutrisport 90+ protein, 25g ground oats, tablespoon peanut butter, glass tropicana orange juice

10am - Bowl porridge in water/milk, syrup, banana, tablespoon peanut butter

12am - wholemeal bap, butter, ham, chicken, boiled egg, branston pickle, pear

1pm - Train

2pm - 50g Waxy maize starch, 5g glutamine, 5g taurine, 5 large jelly babies, banana

2.15pm - 50g Nutrisport 90+ protein, tablespoon peanut butter

2.45pm - Bowl blueberry wheats

6pm - wholemeal bap, ham, chicken, salad, boiled eggs, branston pickle

9.30pm - 50g nutrisport 90+ prtein, 25g ground oats, tablespoon peanut butter

Snacks - Raw carrots, turnip, brazil nuts

*Week 1 ----Weigh in*

Starting weight - 14st-7lb

Current weight - 14st-9lb


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Day 8 *----------------Fri 13th Nov

*Todays workout *- Chest/Triceps

Incline cable flys - 4 sets 30 reps

Incline db press - 25kg x 12, 30kg x 10, 30kg x 12, 30kg x 10

Seated cable extensions rope - 6 sets x 20 reps

Cable kickbacks rope - 6 sets x 20 reps

Cable pushdowns rope - 6 sets x 20 reps

Excellent workout, decided to do high reps and feel the muscle working, i think it's a good idea to do this, say every 3rd session, then lift heavy on other workouts.

Today is the first time when looking in the mirror, (I do it every day, vain git) i've felt/looked a little bigger. T-shirt feels tighter across shoulder/arms, obviously still early, but i think Cynostane is starting to kick in.

Slight increase in strength, nothing much, but hopefully it will come over the next 3 weeks. Again no bad sides, still feeling great, up to now a very nice and enjoyable cycle to run.


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

No training today, so burnt 1200 cals on Ex bike. Mrs is cooking steak for tea tonight, so i am going to burn another 1000 cals whilst watching England v Brazil


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

* Day 10* --------------*Sun 15th Nov*

No training today, burnt 1000 cals on Ex bike, will do more latter. Weight up another 1lb on wake-up this morning, so up 3lb in 10 days, must say i have been eating plenty, bodyfat seems to be the same, maybe lost a little. T-shirts feeling tighter, so maybe time to go XL. Chest/triceps tomorrow, so hopefully an increase in strength from last chest/tricep workout.

start weight - 14st-7lb

current weight - *14st-10lb *


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Day - 11* *------------------- Mon 16th Nov *

* Todays workout - Chest/Triceps *

Red highlights = Improvement from last Mondays Chest/Tricep workout

Incline cable flys - 5 sets x 25 warm-up

Wide grip Incline bb press - 60kg x 10, 70kg x 10 (+ 1 rep) 80kg x 8 (+ 1 rep) 90kg x 5, 60kg x 10, 60kg x 10

Incline db press - 30kg x 10, 30kg x 10, 30kg x 12 (+ 2 reps) 30kg x 9, 25kg x 10

Cable kickbacks - 5 sets ------- Last three sets

Cable extensions - 5 sets ------ were all

Cable pushdowns - 5 sets -------- dropsets

Day 11 and no sides at all, good workout with a few extra reps on some chest exercises, so happy enough. Can't see strength gains being anywhere near as good as i had on M-drol (25kg increase).

*Diet *

7am - 50g nutrisport 90+ protein, 50g ground oats

10am - bowl porridge, syrup, milk/water, raisens, banana

1pm - wholemeal bap, salad, beef, chicken breast, rice pudding with banana and pineapple

1.45pm - train

2.30pm - 50g waxy maize starch,5g glutamine, 5g taurine, 3g creatine, jelly babies, banana

2.45pm - 50g nutrisport 90+ protein, tablespoon peanut butter

3pm - bowl blackberry wheats

5pm - wholemeal bap, chicken breast, salad, branston pickle, rice pudding with pineapple and mandarins.

7pm - wholemeal beef bap, salad

9.45pm - 50g nutrisport 90+ protein, 25g ground oats, peanut butter

#58


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

* Day 12* ----------- *Tue 17th Nov *

*Todays workout - Biceps *

Red highlights = improvements on last Tuesdays bicep workout

Seated incline db curls - 15kg x 12, 15kg x 12, 18kg x 10, 20kg x 8

Bb curls - 35kg x 15, 40kg 12, 45kg x 11 (+ 1 rep) 50kg x 8 (+ 1 rep)

Reverse grip bb curls - 20kg x 12, 20kg x 12, 20kg x 15, 20kg x 15

Good workout with a couple of extra reps, but nothing major, biceps seem to be growing very well, but weight increases seem to be very slow. First time today iv'e had a mild headache, lasted about 2 hours, but that is the only side iv'e had in 12 days on this cycle. Felt very solid around chest/underarm area today, looking firmer in the mirror aswell.

*Diet *

7am - 50g nutrisport 90+ protein, 25g ground oats

11am - bowl porridge, syrup, milk/water, raisens, banana

1pm - train

1.45pm - 50g waxy maize starch, 5g glutamine, 5g taurine, jelly babies, banana

2.pm - 50g nutrisport 90+ protein, tablespoon peanut butter

2.20pm - bowl blackberry wheats

6pm - Beef dinner with veg

9.45pm - 50g nutrisport 90+ protein, 25g ground oats


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

* Day 13* -------------- *Wed 18th Nov *

*workout - shoulders *

Bb shrugs - 40kg x 15, 50kg x 12, 55kg x 12, 60kg x 10, 50kg x 12

Side lat raises - 5 sets x 12 reps

Bb front press - 30kg x 15, 35kg x 12 40kg x 10 46kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 30kg x 12

Trained well today, focus down a little, so may have eph tab tomorrow for leg workout, not used eph for a few months, so it should work very well.

No sides still, feeling good, also up another 1lb, so up 4lb in 13 days, which i am very pleased with. Don't seem to have added any fat, but have decided to reduce my carbs and increase my protein. Will also do 30 min on Ex bike every morning before food.

I have decided i would rather finish this cycle with a little less bf as i still beleive i will reach my target weight of 15st, which is another 3lb in my remaining 17 days on cycle. I have also burnt 1000 cals on Ex bike today.

7.30am - 500 cals on Ex bike

8.45am - bowl porridge with water/milk, syrup, banana, 30g protein drink

11am - 50g protein drink, 1 chicken breast

1pm - potato wedges, 1 x chicken breast

2pm - train

2.45 pm - waxy maize starch, 5g glutamine, 5g taurine, jelly babies, banana

3pm - 50g protein drink

5.30pm - beef salad wholemeal bap

8pm - chicken salad wholemeal bap

10pm - 50g protein drink, tablespoon peanut butter

*Weight up 4lb*


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Good work mate. 4lb is great


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

Mike - cheers, yes chuffed with 4lb, only after another 3lb lean gains, 7lb all together will make me 15st at about 16% bodyfat.


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

* Day 14* *---------------- Thur 19th Nov*

*Workout - Back/legs*

Lat pulldown front - 5 sets

Bentover rows - 30kg x 15, 40kg x 10, 50kg x 8, 60kg x 6, 50kg x 8

Deadlifts - 130kg x 5, 140kg x 5, 150kg x5

Squats - 60kg x 10, 80kg x 8, 80kg,10, 90kg x 8

seated front leg raises - 4 drop sets doing high reps

reverse leg raises - 4 drop sets doing high reps

Better workout today,good energy and focus, weights felt a little lighter, so strength maybe starting to kickin. Again no sides, no pumps, still feeling very good and looking forward to the next 16 days on cycle.

*
Diet*

7am - Burnt 500 cals on Ex bike

8am - 50g protein

9.30am - Bowl porridge with water/milk, syrup, banana, raisens

11am - 50g protein drink with milk

1pm - Pasta bake with chicken breast

2pm - Train

2.45pm - Waxy maize starch, 5g glutamine, 5g taurine

3pm - 50g protein drink

3.30 - Chicken breast salad with wholemeal bap

6pm -Beef salad with wholemeal bap

9.30pm - 50g protein drink with milk

*Week 2* *weigh-in* ----* + 4lb*


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Day 15* -----------------* Fri 20th Nov*

*Workout - chest/triceps *-------2000 cals on Ex bike

Incline cable flys - 5 sets 20 reps

Incline db press - 30kg x 10, 30kg x 10, 30kg x 12, 30kg x 12

Cable ex with bar - 5 sets 20 reps

Reverse grip pushdowns with bar - 5 sets x 20 reps

Cable kickbacks with rope - 5 sets x 20 reps

Excellent workout with high reps making sure i felt muscles working. Libido seems to be dropping slightly, but not to bad, anyway recovery should be easy enough after only 4 weeks on cycle.

Think i must be holding a little water, as weight was up another 1lb on wake-up. Pretty sure it's not fat as diet is strict, with plenty of protein and a few carbs.

*Diet *

7am - Burnt 500 cals on Ex bike

8.30am - 50g protein drink

11am - Bowl porridge with water/milk, banana, syrup

1pm - train

2pm - 50g waxy maize starch, 5g taurine, 5g glutamine, banana

2.30 - 50g protein drink, 1 x chicken breast

5.30pm - Chicken tikka with 2 wholemeal pitta bread

10pm - 50g protein drink

*Start weight* ---- 14st-7lb

*Current weight* -- 14st-12lb -------* +5lb *


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Day 17 *---------------- *Sun 22nd Nov*

Day off training today, but a few things i have noticed, some people using Cynostane have noticed a rise in appitite, but mine has dropped a little, which makes it easier for cutting.

On looking in mirror this morning my chest, shoulders and especially my traps, looked a lot bigger, this cycle is really kicking in now. Again absolutely no sides whatsoever, feeling really good.

Decision to increase my protein, as mentioned by Reggie seems to be working, as weight is up another 1lb on wake-up, so up 6lb, so 1lb short of my target weight.

*Diet *

8am - 500 cals on Ex bike

9.30am - 75g protein with water/milk, pear

11.0am - Bowl porridge with water/milk, banana, syrup

2pm - Beef dinner with veg

4.30pm - 1 x chicken breast, 75g protein drink with water/milk, pear

7pm - 1 x chicken breast, 75g protein drink with water/milk, strawberries

9.30pm - 75g protein drink with milk

*New weight - 14st-13lb + 6lb *


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Day 18* ---------------- *Mon 23rd *

*Todays workout - Chest/Triceps *

*Red highlights* = Improvement from last Mondays Chest/Tricep workout

Incline cable flys - 5 sets x 25, 20, 18, 15, 15

Wide grip Incline bb press - 60kg x 12 (+ 2 reps) 70kg x 11 (+ 1 rep) 80kg x 8 (+ 1 rep, equals my PB at this weight) 90kg x6 (+ 1 rep, equals my PB at this weight) 60kg x 10, 60kg x 10

Cable kickbacks - 5 sets

Cable extensions - 5 sets

sets Cable pushdowns - 5 sets

* Diet *

7am - 500 cals on Ex bike

8.30am - 75g protein drink with water/milk

11.30am - pasta bake

1.30pm - train

2.30pm - 75g waxy maize starch, 5g glutamine, 5g taurine, jelly babies, banana

2.45pm - 75g protein drink with water/milk, blackberries, blueberries

5pm - garlic chicken breast with rice, pineapple and mandarins.

7.30pm - 50g protein drink with water/milk

9.45pm - 75g protein drink with milk

Without doubt my best workout so far on this cycle, an improvement on all bench presses, some equaling my PB's at listed weights. I think i would have got an extra rep on all lifts if i had a training partner, but safety 1st. Knew today was going to be good as i have felt diff all weekend, could feel cyno was kicking in as i mentioned yesterday.

Appitite deff down a little, but don't mind, trying to lose bit of fat for holiday, also libido dropping, but with only 12 days left, recovery should be easy enough. Burnt 2000 cals on Ex bike today, diet good, lots protein, roll-on next 12 days

*Todays weight 14st - 13lb ------ + 6lb*


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

* Day 19 *----------- *Tue 24th Nov *

*Todays workout - Biceps *

Seated incline db curls - 15kg x 12, 15kg x 12, 18kg x 10, 20kg x 8

Bb curls - 35kg x 15, 40kg 12, 45kg x 11 ) 50kg x 8

Reverse grip bb curls - 20kg x 12, 20kg x 12, 20kg x 15, 20kg x 15

Struggled today to repeat last weeks bicep workout, pumps in biceps were killers. Had my 2nd headache today, lasted about 3 hours, but ok now. Having cut my food intake the last 4 days, i can see a decrease in stomach fat and can now see my top 3 ribs.

*Diet *

7am - 75g protein drink with water/milk, banana

8am - 500 cals on Ex bike

11.30am - chicken wholemeal bap, pineapple chunks

1pm - train

1.45pm - 50g waxy maize starch, 5g glutamine, 5g taurine, jelly babies

2pm - 75g protein drink with water/milk

2.30 - bowl blueberry wheats

5pm - potato wedges with 2 x chicken breast, veg

7.30pm - 50g protein drink with water/milk, blackberries

10pm - 75g protein drink with milk

Burnt 1200 cals on Ex bike today

*Todays weight 14st - 13lb* --- *+6lb*


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

* Day 29 *----------------- *Wed 25th Nov*

*Workout - Legs *

Squats - 60kg x 10, 80kg x 8, 80kg,10, 90kg x 8

seated front leg raises - 4 drop sets doing high reps

reverse leg raises - 4 drop sets doing high reps

*Start weight - 14st - 7lb *

* New weight - 15st ----- + 7lb*

Really pleased as this was the target weight i set myself at start of this cycle, so another 2lb would be great, before start of pct, this would allow for a little water


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats on the 15st mate


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

Mike - Cheers, good stuff this Cynostane, no sides, which is great, would be good stacked with tren for extra strength.


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Day 21 *------------- *Thur 26th Nov*

*Workout - Back/shoulders *

*Red highlights* = improvements on last weeks

back/shoulder workout

Lat pulldown front - 5 sets

Bentover rows - 30kg x 15, 40kg x 10, *50kg x 10* (+ 2 reps, new pb at this weight) *60kg x 7* (+ 1 rep, new pb at this weight)

Deadlifts - 130kg x 5, 140kg x 5, 150kg x5

Bb shrugs - 40kg x 15, 50kg x 12, 60kg x 12, *65kg x 12* (pb new weight) *70kg x 10 *(pb new weight)

Bb front press - 30kg x 15, 35kg x 12, 40kg x 10, 50kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 30kg x 12

Another excellent workout, more pb's and over next few weeks, i will be expecting, quite a few more. Wife said i had grown, especially, shoulders and upper arms. She also said i was looking too big, i said, "you just don't understand, go lie-down on the settee, watch Loose Women and eat your big bag of kettle crisps."

*Diet *

7am - 75g protein drink in water/milk, banana

11am - bowl porridge in water/milk, syrup, raisens, mandarins

1pm - train

1.45pm - 75g waxy maize starch, 5g glutamine, 5g taurine, jelly babies

2pm - 75g protein drink with water/milk

2.30pm - bowl blueberry wheats in milk

5pm - chicken curry with rice, 2 wholemeal pitta

7.30pm - 50g protein drink with water/milk

10.30pm - 50g protein drink with water/milk

3am - 50g protein drink with water/milk

*Weight - 15st ---- + 7lb *


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Day 22* ---------- *Fri 27th Nov *

*Workout - chest/triceps *

Incline cable flys - 5 sets 20 reps

Incline db press - 30kg x 10, 30kg x 10, 30kg x 12, *35kg x 8* ( *pb new weight + 5kg *) *35kg x 9* (* pb + 1 rep* )

Cable ex with V bar - 5 sets

Pushdowns with V bar - 5 sets

Cable kickbacks with rope - 5 sets

*Triceps all drop sets*

Another very good workout with a couple of pb's, 5kg increase on incline db press, so a lot of pb's this week, strength deff starting to come through on every session.

Again no nasty sides, not even a single spot, no cramps, feeling great. Must say appitite down a bit and libido dropped off a bit, but not a concern.

Weight up another 1lb on wake-up, i'm sure i haven't gain any fat, maybe holding a little water, time will tell. So up 8lb on this cycle, with 8 days to go, couldn't be any happier.

* Diet*

7am - 75g protein drink in water/milk, banana

11am - 3 x weetabix in semi milk, mandarins

1pm - train

1.45pm - 75g waxy maize starch, 5g glutamine, 5g taurine, jelly babies, banana

2pm - 75g protein drink with water/milk

2.30pm - bowl blueberry wheats in milk, mandarins

6pm - Steak with potato wedges, veg, strawberries

9.30pm - 50g protein drink with water/milk

3am - 50g protein drink with water/milk

*2200 cals burnt on Ex bike*

Start weight ---- 14st-7lb

*Current weight -- 15st-1lb ------- **+8lb*


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Day 23 *-------------- *Sat 28th Nov*

*workout - Biceps*

Bb curls - 30kg x 15 no rest Db curls x 10

Bb curls - 40kg x 12 no rest Db curls x 10

Bb curls - 50kg x 8 no rest Db curls x 10

Bb curls - 50kg x 7 no rest Db curls x 10

Db curls x 12

Db curls x 12

Don't usually train on Saturday, but going on hols Monday, unable to train while away, so decided to train biceps. Did a set of bb curls, then immediately without any rest, did a set of db curls. My freind said, he's made great progress training his biceps this way, in both size and strength.

*
Diet*

7.15am - 75g protein drink with water/milk

11am - Bowl porridge with water/milk, syrup, banana

2pm - 2 x ham salad on wholemeal bap

2.15pm - 50g waxi maze starch, 5g taurine, 5g glutamine, jelly babies, banana

2.30pm - 75g protein drink with water/milk, strawberries

6pm - Ham salad wholemeal bap, mandarins

10pm - 75g protein drink with water/milk

*
2000 cals burnt on Ex bike *

*Sides *- No bad sides to note, just a little shutdown

*Weight today 15st - 1lb* ------* + 8lb*


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Day 24* ----------- *Sun 29th Nov*

Ok, going on hols tomorrow, so there will not be any updates till Fri, won't be doing any training while away. Will train chest as soon as it is light tomorrow morning, have shower, then set-off. So 3 days off training, which will be a nice rest, then will start lifting heavier weights, less sets, durring my pct, which starts next Sunday.

*Todays weight - 15st - 1lb* ------ *+ 8lb*


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Day 29* ----------* Fri 4th Dec*

*Red highlights - improvements on last chest/tricep workout*

*Workout - Chest/Triceps *

Incline cable flys - 5 drop sets, no rest

Incline wide grip bb press - *60kg x 15* ( *+ 3 reps, pb at this weight* ), 70kg x 10, *80kg x 9* ( + 1 rep, pb at this weight ), *90kg x 6* ( *equals my pb at this weight *), 70kg x 5, 70kg x 5

Cable kickbacks - 5 drop sets

Cable extensions - 5 drop sets

Cable pushdowns - 5 drop sets

Well 3 days no training seems to have done me good, 3 pb's on wide grip incline bb press, 90kg x 6 was very pleasing. Pct starts on Monday, so i will give 100kg a go, haven't done 100kg throughout this cycle, 3 reps is my pb, 105kg (incline) is my 1 rep max.

Must say this has been a very nice cycle to run, no nasty sides, 2 mild headaches, no cramps at all, as much cardio as i want, no even 1 spot, the 1st time ever.

On wake-up this morning weight was 15st - 3lb, so up 10lb, which is brillient, but bf has gone up, especially as holiday diet was awfull.

Start weight - 14st - 7lb

Todays weight -* 15st - 3lb ----- + 10lb *


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Day 31 **---------- Sun 6th Dec *

Last day on Cynostane today , so pct will start tomorrow, have gained 10lb, so very happy with that, so hopefully will keep at least 8lb after pct and reach my 15st target, have decided to try my 1st otc pct.

*
Pct will be as follows *

Better Body Sports - Complete PCT

Cee

Lean xtreme


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Great results mate. Best of luck with the PCT


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pct day 1 ------------ Mon 7th Dec

Workout - Chest/Biceps 

Red highlihts = improvement on last mondays chest/tricep workout

Incline cable flys - 3 sets

Wide grip incline bb press - 70kg x 8, 80kg x7, 90kg x 7 (+1 rep, pb at this weight), 100kg x 4 (+1 rep, pb at this weight), 110kg x 1 (pb at new weight, +5kg), 70kg x 8, 70kg x 6

Cable pushdowns with v bar - 5 sets

Cable kickbacks with rope - 5 sets

Cable extensions with v bar - 5 sets

Well today was 1st time i have tried to lift heavy and increase weights, while on cycle i just increased reps but kept weights the same. So considering i have not lifted more than 90kg for about 5 weeks, to get 4 reps at 100kg, which was a new pb, was very pleasing. Then i managed my best ever lift at 110kg, bit of a struggle, but got it up.

]

Todays weight - 15st - 3lb ------ + 10lb*


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pct - Day 2 -------- Tue 8th Dec

Workout - Biceps 

Db curls - 2 sets warm-up

Bb curls - 30kg x 15, 40kg x 12, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 6

Db curls - 2 sets

Last 3 set of bb curls was imediately followed by a set of db curls to failure.

Good workout, but finding it difficult to get past 50kg on biceps. eventhou they are growing very well.

Todays weight - 15st - 3lb --- + 10lb *


----------



## JC783 (May 19, 2009)

ramtillidie said:


> Good workout, but finding it difficult to get past 50kg on biceps. eventhou they are growing very well.


Well at least they are still growing. My arms ache if I even look at a 50kg curling bar lol.

J


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

http://<a href="http://s644.photobucket.com/albums


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pct Day 3** -------- Wed 9th Dec *

*Workout - shoulders *

*Red highlights = improvements on last shoulder workout *

Bb shrugs - 50kg x 15, 60kg x12, *70kg x 10 **(+2 reps new pb at this weight**) ** 75kg x 8 (pb at new weight)80kg x 5 ( pb at new weight) [/**B]*

*
Front shoulder press - 30kg x 15, 40kg x 12, 50kg x 10, **54kg x 6 (pb at new weight) 58kg x 3 (pb at new weight) *

Another good workout with 4 new pb's, doing less sets, just trying to lift as heavy as i can while keeping good form. Nothing to report after 3 days of pct, weight remains the same, so everything going well at present.

*Todays weight - 15st - 3lb *


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pct - Day 5** --------- Fri 11th Dec *

*Workout - chest/triceps *

*
Red highlights = improvement on last chest/tricep workout*

High incline db press - 2 sets x warmup, 30kg x 10, 35kg x 6, 35kg x 8,* 35kg x 10 [/b**](+2 reps, new pb at this weight*)* 40kg x 5 (**pb new weight + 5kg**) *

Cable extensions with v bar - 4 sets

Cable pushdowns with v bar - 4 sets

cable kickbacks with rope - 4 sets

A good strong milky coffee before training works a treat, very pleased with 40kg db press, hardest bit was getting db from floor onto my knees and then putting them down, the 5 reps were ok, deff more to come.

Day 5 of pct, nothing to mention, everything seems ok, don't feel any diff to when i use clomid, but time will tell. Weight still very consistent, which is good, seem to be leaning out a little, so hopefully can keep all 10lb gained on cycle.

*Todays weight 15st - 3lb* ------ *+ 10lb*


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pct Day 7 ---------- Sun 13th Dec*

*Workout - Back *

Lat pulldown to front- 5 sets

Bentover rows - 50kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 70kg x 6, 70kg x 8

Deadlift - 110kg x 5, 130kg x 3, 140kg x3, 150kg x 3

Good workout, 150kg deadlift ok, prob could have got 160kg but don't want to push to much, 170kg which is my pb,is still too much at pressent.

Had a couple of dodgy nights getting to sleep, but have no idea why, had no problems with lethargy so far durring pct, which i have before. Weight has dropped 1lb, but i seem to be leaning out a little.

*
Todays Weight - 15st-2lb*


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pct day 8 --------- Mon 14th Dec *

*Workout - Chest/Triceps *

*Red highlights = improvements on last Mondays chest/tricep workout *

Incline cable flys - 4 sets

Incline bb press -* 70kg x 11 **(+1 rep, pb at this weight**)** 80kg x 10 **(+ 3 reps, pb at this weight**) 90kg x 8 (+1 rep, pb at this weight) 100kg x 4, 110kg *x 1

Cable tricep ex with v bar - 4 sets

Cable tricep pushdowns with v bar - 4 sets

Cable tricep kickbacks with rope - 4 sets

Great workout today 3 pb's on incline bb press, only realised i had improved by 3 reps on 80kg when i just had a look at last Mondays workout. I have never improved by that many reps in one week on any exercise before, so chuffed to bits, but used all my energy doing so and was fcuked for the last 2 lifts.

Will start Lean xtreme tomorrow, never used before, but been told it's needed to control cortisol and stop any fat gains, we'll see. After 2 dodgy nights getting to sleep, the last 2 night have been as good as any in years.

*Todays weight - 15st 2lb ------- + 9lb *


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pct Day 9 --------- Tue 15th Dec *

*
*

*
Red highlights = improvements on last Tuesdays Bicep workout *

Workout - Biceps

Bb curls - 30kg x 15, *40kg x 15 **(+ 3 reps, pb at this weight*) 50kg x 8,* 54kg x 5 (pb new weight) *

*
58kg x 3 (pb new weight) *

Last 3 sets of bb curls were imediately followed by db curls to failure.

Yet another excellent workout, i have done as advised by Pred Nutrition, increased reps not weights when on cycle, then in pct, lower sets/reps and focus on increasing weights. If i'm honest, i didn't think it would work, but it has been great up to now with lots of pb's. Yesterday up 3 reps at 80kg incline bb press, then today an extra 3 reps at 40kg on bb curls.

*Todays weight - 15st 2lb ----- + 9lb *


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pct Day 11 ------------- Thur 17th Dec *

*Red highlights = improvements on last shoulder/Back workout *

*Workout - Shoulders/Back *

Bb shrugs - 50kg x 15, 70kg x 10, 75kg x 8,* 84kg x 4 ( **pb at new weight*)

Front shoulder press - 30kg x 15, 40kg x 12, 50kg x 10, *54kg x 7 (**pb at this weight + [/**COLOR]1 rep**), 60kg x 4 **(pb new weight)* 

Side lat - 4 sets x 15kg = 8, 10, 12, 15

Lat pulldown to front - 40kg x 8, 12, 50kg x 8, 7

Bentover rows - 40kg x 12, 50kg x 10, 60kg x 8, 70kg x 8, *74kg x 4 [/b**](pb new weight + 4kg) *

Deadlift - 110kg x 5, 130kg x 3, 140kg x3, 150kg x 3

Still getting some pb's on day 11 of pct which is very nice, i have broken all my previous pb's on every exercise except deadlifts. still feel like there's more to come.

This being my 1st otc pct, i must say, it's the best i've ever felt durring pct. I usually feel a bit down and tired, but my mood/energy levels has/have been great and i think this has helped me acheive so many pb's. I think my pct/recovery has been good, up to now, due to Cynostane imo causing very little in the way of sides/shutdown and because it has only been a 4 week cycle.

*Todays weight - **15st - 2lb ---- +9lb *


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pct day 12* ---------* Fri 18th Dec *

*Workout - Chest/Triceps*

Incline cable flys - 4 sets

Incline DB press - 35kg x 10, 40kg x 6, 8, 8

BB tricep ex - 4 sets

Cable tricep pushdowns with v bar - 4 sets

Cable tricep kickbacks with rope - 4 sets

Shrugs - 50kg x 15, 60kg x 12, 70kg x 10, *80kg x 7* *(+ 2 reps, pb at this weight*)* 90kg x 4 *(*pb new weight*)

Pct going well, feeling good, training hard, 2 pb's on shrugs. Seem to be leaning out a little, that would be nice, only lost 1lb durring pct, hope thats all i lose, very happy with the way it's going.

*Todays weight - 15st 2lb* -------* + 9lb*


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pct day 15 ----------- Mon 21st Nov *

*Workout - chest*

Incline cable flys - 4 sets

Incline bb press - 70kg x 12 (+ 1 rep, pb at this weight), 80kg x 10, 90kg x 6, 100kg x 4, 104kg x 2, 70kg x 8, 6, 6

Good workout, seem to be holding on to all my strength gains at pressent, weight has dropped another 1lb, but am deff leaning out more.

*Todays weight - 15st 1lb ----- + 8lb *


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Impressive stuff, just got myself a bottle which i will be starting in a few weeks time hopefully when the snow buggers off.


----------



## Lawrencium (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey man, awesome thread. i've been thinking about trying some of this. Just curious, how much of a problem were side affects, as i'm sort of prone to acne. Cheers.


----------



## mrosd (Aug 19, 2009)

pictures of after? good gains pal


----------

